
Show HN: Happy engineering jobs. Teams. Culture. Advanced filters - maxan
Hey everyone —<p>My co-founder and I are excited to launch A Happy Job! We have been working on it for some time and we still have a long way to go, but happy to show what we have built so far.<p>A Happy Job is a place where engineers can find teams that are actively hiring and fit their preferences. You can search by product type, tech stack, team culture, remote-friendliness or perks — no need to sign up. If you’d like, you can answer a short questionnaire and get matched with the best engineering teams. Matching is based on intangible factors that really matter such as culture, working styles, team set-up, and values.<p>See it in action: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ahappyjob.com<p>Please let us know what you think and support us on ProductHunt today: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;a-happy-job<p>In this first version of our product, we mostly focus on company-level information that is otherwise hard to research. As we grow, we’ll be adding more detail about individual hiring teams and managers. Sign-up to get updates about new companies added to the platform and be the first to apply: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ahappyjob.com&#x2F;email-signup&#x2F;<p>We’d love to get your feedback and will be happy to answer any questions here, on Twitter or via email!<p>HIRING ENGINEERS?<p>Around 50% of new startup hires are gone in two years. Companies in the SF Bay Area pay 20–30% of the new hire salary to recruiters and still struggle to attract and retain their employees. The best way to differentiate yourself from Facebook, Amazon, Apple, and Google is to share your unique team culture. Showcase your team to attract, convert, and retain top engineers who care about your team’s values. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ahappyjob.com&#x2F;for-companies<p>You can also read more about the problem we’re solving and about the product here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;max2c.com&#x2F;a-happy-job-launch
======
mariagrineva
this is awesome and I can't wait to try this new hiring platform! Congrats and
good luck

~~~
maxan
Thank you, Maria!

------
stepan_
Congrats with the launch!

~~~
maxan
Thank you!

